# Suggestion for Uber If They Include Tips in the App...



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

First off please no flame like "Fuber will never allow tips!", I get it... They might be forced to in NYC so I came across this thread ( https://uberpeople.net/threads/npr-is-surveying-uber-drivers-5-20-17-npr.167085/#post-2486729) were the NPR site may let uber know the results of the survey. One of the questions that I answered was "What *one *thing would you suggest to Uber to improve?" (the words my not be exact but you get it...)

While I'm typing in the answer about the *One *thing that would help the most, this idea occurred to me. Putting a spot in the App for tipping is good but a GREAT improvement would be (drum roll please...) The ability to tip BEFORE and AFTER the ride! So if the pax did not tip while ordering the ride *your great shining personalty would completely change their mind and they would rate you a 5 and add/increase your tips when they rate you*. Yes some if this idea of the pax changing their mind came into being during a dream I had <grin>.

Anyway check out the thread and if you do take the survey maybe include the suggestion of the pax app allowing the pax to enter the tip _*before and after the ride*_. Who know? Maybe Uber could see that as a way to one up Lyft. If you like this idea, every time you get a questions about tipping in the pax app mention this suggestion....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I hate tips and would not use such a function, but I think it would be a good addition to the app if done in a way that simply presented an option with no pressure to use it. I don't think they should get rid of the rating system in favor of the tip option, as ratings IMHO are a better management tool to weed out poor performers.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Fuber will never allow tips!


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

From this week in my new pax ap

No tips, no cash, YES HASSLE



Uberfunitis said:


> I hate tips and would not use such a function, but I think it would be a good addition to the app if done in a way that simply presented an option with no pressure to use it. I don't think they should get rid of the rating system in favor of the tip option, as ratings IMHO are a better management tool to weed out poor performers.


The rating system weeds out good drivers and lets bad pax force other good drivers to quit or get fired.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

They should aggregate the tips for the week and anonymize them so that the driver has no idea who tipped or how much they tipped. This would prevent drivers from being able to apply pressure on individuals to tip or not tip as it should be optional if at all.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They should aggregate the tips for the week and anonymize them so that the driver has no idea who tipped or how much they tipped. This would prevent drivers from being able to apply pressure on individuals to tip or not tip as it should be optional if at all.


That sounds almost like a pay raise. I would like to see Uber raise the per minute rate by .30 or .45. I would like per minute raised at the expense or per mile rate. Not letting me know who tipped me? No. I get 20% a day or so. If I do more than drive (luggage, groceries, etc) and get no tip, that is a 1*. I need to know.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I would like them to pay for the 15 minute drives to pick people up.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They should aggregate the tips for the week and anonymize them so that the driver has no idea who tipped or how much they tipped. This would prevent drivers from being able to apply pressure on individuals to tip or not tip as it should be optional if at all.


That is a SUPER idea! Uber should take tips and hide them from you until later, because, you know, they have proven themselves so trustworthy. They will assuredly give them to you at that later date and not have any accounting mistakes!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> That is a SUPER idea! Uber should take tips and hide them from you until later, because, you know, they have proven themselves so trustworthy. They will assuredly give them to you at that later date and not have any accounting mistakes!


If I thought that they would intentionally do that than I would not work for them. Why partner with someone if there is no trust?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I thought that they would intentionally do that than I would not work for them. Why partner with someone if there is no trust?


Is that a serious response?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Is that a serious response?


Yes it is, I do not think they have had intentional mistakes. We all screw up sometimes but intent is important to me.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes it is, I do not think they have had intentional mistakes. We all screw up sometimes but intent is important to me.


I suggest you take a look at the mounting evidence of Uber's lack of ethics with open eyes. They've been backdooring a secret surge on us, and only added it to TOS because they are being sued over it. Not only have they proudly and openly violated laws everywhere they've gone, they've created softward to obstruct the enforcement of those laws.

Uber ain't no cowboy in a white hat, man. They'd steal your sickly grandmother's medicine supply if they thought it would help their business.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I suggest you take a look at the mounting evidence of Uber's lack of ethics with open eyes. They've been backdooring a secret surge on us, and only added it to TOS because they are being sued over it. Not only have they proudly and openly violated laws everywhere they've gone, they've created softward to obstruct the enforcement of those laws.
> 
> Uber ain't no cowboy in a white hat, man. They'd steal your sickly grandmother's medicine supply if they thought it would help their business.


They can be ruthless and I like that about them. My goal is getting rid of tips more than helping or hurting uber. And my suggestion would help prevent tipping culture from taking hold in Uber.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They can be ruthless and I like that about them. My goal is getting rid of tips more than helping or hurting uber. And my suggestion would help prevent tipping culture from taking hold in Uber.


Then you would have no problem with tips, which customers thought were going to drivers, being witheld by Uber with drivers never knowing they were tipped.....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Then you would have no problem with tips, which customers thought were going to drivers, being witheld by Uber with drivers never knowing they were tipped.....


I would not have a problem with it, the law might but I would not. The scandal that would eventually come out from it would further encourage others not to tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would not have a problem with it, the law might but I would not. The scandal that would eventually come out from it would further encourage others not to tip.





Uberfunitis said:


> If I thought that they would intentionally do that than I would not work for them. Why partner with someone if there is no trust?


So first you say that if you thought they would intentionally do that you wouldn't work for them. 
Now you don't mind that they do it. You admit the law does, but you don't mind.

I've dealt with this chump in another thread. 
Total troll. Continues to twist things even when they make no sense


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So first you say that if you thought they would intentionally do that you wouldn't work for them.
> Now you don't mind that they do it. You admit the law does, but you don't mind.


I said that the law might have a problem with it. I don't know the law well enough to know either way on that.

Reading other peoples ideas and evaluating them and changing your ideas when you see some errors, is that not what discussions are all about.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They can be ruthless and I like that about them. My goal is getting rid of tips more than helping or hurting uber. And my suggestion would help prevent tipping culture from taking hold in Uber.


WOW you are just all over the place, about NOT tipping. Give Karen and Travis our best at your next office party. It is always good hearing from you and the corporate side of things.


----------



## Rideshare patsy (Mar 25, 2017)

Just joined this page but the Uber spies are pretty easy to spot. No tipping? Does this cat really think that if Uber continues to discourage tipping it will somehow change American culture to a non-tipping culture? Ridiculous. I can think of not a single valid reason drivers, ANY drivers, would not be happy with tipping


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rideshare patsy said:


> Just joined this page but the Uber spies are pretty easy to spot. No tipping? Does this cat really think that if Uber continues to discourage tipping it will somehow change American culture to a non-tipping culture? Ridiculous. I can think of not a single valid reason drivers, ANY drivers, would not be happy with tipping


In a sense I understand his point of view. I'm personally not a fan of tipping, I'd rather prices be higher, but we all know that Uber rates are terrible and with that, tipping is required.

Unless this guy only does Uber as a hobby, with no real requirement for the cash flow, there is no way he's satisfied with how much is made on X after expenses... without tips.


----------

